# Yes..another Aussie...



## SteveH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi folks, 
I just stumbled across this site. Looks interesting. I'm always looking for information, history, pictures - anything to research my aviation art passion.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum Steve


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi and welcome mate.....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Steve, and welcome to the forum...

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard from Pensacola, FL


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2007)

Hallo Steve,
Nice to read you there.Stay with us longer,please and enjoy.


----------



## v2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Steve, any chance of seeing some of your paintings?


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Steve, Don't disappear. We're always looking for fresh opinions and viewpoints. Enjoy!!


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone, might just skirt around and get the lay of the land for a while.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome from queensland steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2007)

....breeding like rabits.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 3, 2007)

G'day Steve. Welcome to the site from another Aussie and most importantly please stay as Aussie numbers on this site is increasing. I would dearly love to see your art work


----------



## SteveH (Oct 4, 2007)

Emac, and others, thanks for the welcom. Emac, just click on my signature, my website has a few of my current works.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes G'day steve welcome from yet another aussie.....
You know we are starting to breed like rabbits.....
but there is still more Yanks and Pomes.....


----------



## Maharg (Oct 5, 2007)

G'day Steve, welcome. I had a look at your site, good one M8. That's quiet a model your son made, well done.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 5, 2007)

Goddamn Vickies are takin over this site dammit......


----------



## SteveH (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry Lesof...I couldn't let it go..."vickies"?

Steve


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 6, 2007)

Surf lingo.... Us Americans have been called Seppos by u Aussies for decades, and we finally came up with one for u bastards, Vickies.... Seppo for Septic Tank, Vickie for Convicts....

Got it now u Penal Colony decendant???


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Les...! Look at this mate....


----------



## YakFlyer (Oct 11, 2007)

The world cup sucked didn't it...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Jeez, I gotta get more Jersey people signed on! Welcome to the site!


----------



## SteveH (Oct 11, 2007)

Yak, it was a heartbreaker indeed. And then to wake up to watch the kiwis go down didn't help my mood...I like to see a dominant South Pacific. I had hopes for a Fiji upset, but....

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Heinz (Oct 13, 2007)

hey mate!

Welcome


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 13, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Surf lingo.... Us Americans have been called Seppos by u Aussies for decades, and we finally came up with one for u bastards, Vickies.... Seppo for Septic Tank, Vickie for Convicts....
> 
> Got it now u Penal Colony decendant???



Christ Les it took you Wooden Planks long enough to come up for a Nickname for us Aussies. Ooooops I just let loose another nickname slang we have for your lot Les. Wooden Planks= Yanks

Oh hell says Les now it will take another 10 yrs to come up with another nickname by us Yanks for the Bloody Aussies


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 13, 2007)

And Steve I had a look at your website. Impressive mate. Wish I had the doh- rey- me I would get you to do a personal painting I just thought of with my father and his Lancaster from 467 Squadron RAAF. It would proudly adorn my walls at home. Oh well such are dreams and such is reality. But I will definitely keep you in mind Steve when I can gather the Readies


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope, 10 minutes. Hemoroids cause you're such a pain in the arse!!


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 13, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Nope, 10 minutes. Hemoroids cause you're such a pain in the arse!!



Fine Njaco if you can stand the pain I can stand the ****


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Emac44 (Oct 13, 2007)

Had trouble topping that did you Njaco


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm running outta gas tonight.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 14, 2007)

Try Centacott that may help. Sort off


----------

